# Storm



## handy1 (Jul 2, 2006)

This ones a beauty and right over me in east Manchester.Can you all hear/see it?


----------



## wiskey (Jul 2, 2006)

i looked at tuesdays weather in the paper and it was lightning from lands end to john o groats 

london feels pretty breezy today, not too close and sticky


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 2, 2006)

It's been the best we've had for a long time, great fun.


----------



## soulman (Jul 2, 2006)

handy1 said:
			
		

> This ones a beauty and right over me in east Manchester.Can you all hear/see it?



Sky turned black earlier around Chorley then it bucketed down. So much for the pleasant pub walk on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## chio (Jul 2, 2006)

handy1 said:
			
		

> This ones a beauty and right over me in east Manchester.Can you all hear/see it?



It came from our end - was in east Cheshire at about 5.00


----------



## silver (Jul 2, 2006)

I got totally caught in it!! We sat out in the park for Chorlton festival, nice few bands playing, sun's out, beers flowing, all's nice & warm, next thing the skies turn black & it comes thrashing down, I haven't seen a storm like that for ages & even though we were all soaked to the skin it was still warm & pretty funny really


----------



## Radar (Jul 2, 2006)

The beeb said a house in Wigan was hit by lightning yesterday


----------



## soulman (Jul 2, 2006)

Radar said:
			
		

> The beeb said a house in Wigan was hit by lightning yesterday


----------



## Radar (Jul 2, 2006)

soulman said:
			
		

>


I'm not that keen on the place myself, having lived just down the road in Leigh, but that's just mean


----------



## chio (Jul 3, 2006)

handy1 said:
			
		

> This ones a beauty and right over me in east Manchester.Can you all hear/see it?



The radio reckons a school over your end got struck by lightning last night


----------



## handy1 (Jul 3, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> The radio reckons a school over your end got struck by lightning last night



Small world innit?i told you it was close, it was my boys school 

they got sent home this morning it was on fire apparently.

       H


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2006)

silver said:
			
		

> I got totally caught in it!! We sat out in the park for Chorlton festival, nice few bands playing, sun's out, beers flowing, all's nice & warm, next thing the skies turn black & it comes thrashing down, I haven't seen a storm like that for ages & even though we were all soaked to the skin it was still warm & pretty funny really



I love that! Getting caught in a warm downpour, love it!

Rained here late last night....sky is all dark grey again now. Storms scare me a little but I love them too.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 3, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i looked at tuesdays weather in the paper and it was lightning from lands end to john o groats



That better be wrong!  We've had thunderstorms the last two nights!

I want sunshine after the bloody rain!


----------

